# Tablet für ~150€



## memisis (5. Mai 2016)

*Tablet für ~150€*

Guten Tag,
ich  bin auf der suche nach einem Tablet für etwa 150 Euro. Jedoch kenne ich mich 0 aus was Tablets angeht..
Wahrscheinlich werden viele Videos / Filme drauf geguckt (Netflix, Amazon Prime & YouTube), deswegen dachte ich mir das das Display schon Full HD haben sollte. Natürlich wird auch im Internet gesurft, gelesen & paar Spiele gespielt. 

Es wäre Toll wenn es als Betriebssystem Android hat. (Bin ich von meinen Handys gewohnt)
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was für Infos ich noch angeben sollte.. Fragt mich einfach wenn ihr noch mehr wissen müsst um mir zu helfen. Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal für eure Hilfe.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ein_schelm (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Ein recht schmales Budget... und FullHD ist hier nicht drin...
Würde das hier nehmen: Huawei MediaPad T1 10.0 16GB weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das schaut auch nett aus: Samsung Galaxy Tab E 9.6 T560N 8GB schwarz (SM-T560NZKA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kannst dich mal selber durchklicken: Tablets mit Display-Größe ab 9", Display-Auflösung ab 1024x768, Betriebssystem: Android Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## memisis (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Würde es sich lohnen jetzt etwas mehr auszugeben für ein "Preis-Leistungs-Kracher" im Tablet bereich, wie es für gewöhnlich die Nexus Handys im Smartphone bereich waren? 
Jedenfalls gefallen mir die beiden vorgeschlagenen Tablets schon mal.


----------



## ein_schelm (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Naja für Filme und Surfen reicht das T1 aus. Den Unterschied von 720p zu 1080p erkennt man auch nicht auf den ersten Blick.
Spiele? Welche? 1GB RAM ist für Android sehr knapp bemessen.

Ob sich ein höheres Budget lohnt, kannst nur du wissen. Brauchst du mehr Leistung, ein besseres Display, bessere Verarbeitung? Das kostet eben...


----------



## memisis (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Welche Spiele es sein werden ist nicht wirklich klar.. Zurzeit spiele ich Clash Royale, ab und zu Hay Day & Hearthstone. 

Wenn 1 GB knapp sind für Android dann sollte ich zum Samsung greifen weil es 1,5 GB Ram hat & sogar einen höheren CPU-Takt. 

Meint ihr der Aufpreis von 50€ ist für das NVIDIA SHIELD Tablet K1 wert?
4x 2,2 GHz, 2 GB Ram, Full HD


----------



## memisis (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Vielen dank für deine Suchfunktion.
Dort habe ich das hier gefunden:
Hisense Sero 8 Pro

Das habe ich mir dann auch mal bestellt für 115 Euro.
Mal sehen wie es so wird.


----------



## fotoman (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Dass Du damit ein 7,85" Tablet mit schon etwas älterem Android gekauft hast, ist Dir sicherlich klar. Immerhin ist das Display in 4:3 (damit hat es eine effektive Bildgröße von 16x12 cm), was zwar zum Surfen und Lesen (von was auch immer) gut sein mag, aber m.M.n. nicht zum Videos anschauen (auf dem Mikrodisplay werden die heutigen 16:9 Filme dann riesengroß angezeigt, nämlich mit 16x9cm).

Ich hätte bei sowas ja direkt zum Chinesen (mit Lieferung aus der EU) mit 9,6-10" Display gegriffen, wenn Dich die Auflösung des Huawei T1 abgeschreckt hat.


----------



## memisis (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Von welchem Chinesen ist hier die rede? Huawei?  Samsung? 
Und nein.. das war mir leider nicht bewusst.. Aber ein CyanogenMod drauf zu Laden sollte möglich sein, oder?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Ich weiß nicht, ob du unbedingt Android haben willst, aber falls nicht; ONDA V919 Air CH aus China bestellen, bspw. über GearBest.
Kostet zwar 190€, aber der Preis ist auf jeden Fall günstig.
Windows 10 + 4GB RAM + 2K Display + QuadCore Intel CPU und und und.
Habe ich selber, ist super!


----------



## fotoman (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*



memisis schrieb:


> Von welchem Chinesen ist hier die rede? Huawei?  Samsung?


Nein, ich meinte einen der in den deutschen Läden eher unbekannten Hersteller wie Teclast, Chuwi oder Onda, die man ab und zu bei den "China"-Händlern (z.B. gearbest, banggood oder tinydeal, jeweils mit ".com" am Ende) auch mit Lieferung aus einem europäischen Lager (also ohne zusätzlich Einfuhrumsatzsteuer) findet. Da gibt es dann auch 9,7" Tablets mit hoher Auflösung für 120-150 Euro, wenn man sich auf Android beschränkt (ich suche eher nach Win10+Android Tablets).

Das Onda V919 mit Win+Android gibt es z.B. aktuell bei tinydeal mit Versand aus Deutschland für 143 Euro. Allerdings in einer kleineren Version (2GB Ram, 32 GB eMMC).



memisis schrieb:


> Und nein.. das war mir leider nicht bewusst..


Da hilft im Zweifel das Angebot zu lesen bevor man bestellt.



memisis schrieb:


> Aber ein CyanogenMod drauf zu Laden sollte möglich sein, oder?


Keine Ahnung, Du musst halt nach dem exakten Model suchen und hoffen, dass es genügen Interessenten in der Entwicklergemeinde gibt/gab. Google findet auf Anhieb zum "Hisense Sero 8 Pro" und cyanogenmod nichts. Mich würden auch eher die 7,85" wie das Android 4.4 stören (mein Android-Tablet läuft mit einer noch älteren Version, tut aber alles, was ich damit will).


----------



## memisis (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Es sollte eine art Geburtstagsgeschenk werden & ich dachte das die Zeit knapp wird, jedoch habe ich mich anscheinend im Monat vertan.. schon etwas peinlich. 
die Bildschirmgröße störte bis jetzt nicht wirklich, jedoch wird das Gerät sehr warm und die veraltete Android-Version stört mich persönlich sehr. Leider habe ich auch keine Custom ROMs gefunden.

Ich habe vor es Morgen oder Übermorgen zurück zu schicken & werde hier geduldig auf eure Empfehlungen warten & auf impulsive Entscheidungen möglichst verzichten.


----------



## ein_schelm (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Du kannst doch selber mal mit dem Filter von Geizhals herumspielen... für 150€-200€ gibts halt nix anständiges.

Zusammengefasst: du willst FullHD, aktuelles Android, min. 2 GB RAM, gute Verarbeitung(?)... gibt mir Bescheid falls du so ein Gerät gefunden hast.
Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit das iPad Air 2 besorgt und bin vollsten zufrieden mit dem Teil! Es ist jeder Euro Wert! 

Wenn Geräte nicht aktuell sind oder langsam - dann macht es auch keinen Spaß damit zu Arbeiten. Es kommt auch darauf an wie das Gerät verarbeitet ist. Ein 500g-700g schweren Plastikbomber nimmt man eben nicht gerne in die Hand.

Wenn dich ein ~7 Zoll Bildschirm nicht stört, schau dich doch mal das iPad mini (7.9 Zoll) an. Das ist schon für 270 € zu haben.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Das Teclast X98 Plus wär ne Option, gibts bei Tinydeal mit Versand aus DE für rund 200€: TECLAST X98 Plus 3G 9.7 Win1  Android 5.1 Z83   4GB 64GB 3G Tablet PC ETC-5 9497 - TinyDeal

In den Ebay Kleinanzeigen gibts das X98 Plus in neuem Zusand oft für ~175€


----------



## fotoman (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet fÃ¼r ~150â‚¬*

Oder falls Android 5.1 und ein FullHD Display bei 10,6" genügt auch ein
TECLAST X16 Plus 1 .6 Android 5.1 Z83   2GB 32GB 2-in-1 Tablet PC ETC-51 981 - TinyDeal

TECLAST X16 Plus für 148,02 € aus Deutschland.

Oder wenn 8" bei 16:9 genügen
TECLAST X8  Plus 8 inch Windows 1  OS Z83   Quad-core Tablet PC - TinyDeal
TECLAST X80 Plus für 96 Euro aus Deutschland

Beide mit Android 5.1



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Wenn Geräte nicht aktuell sind oder langsam -  dann macht es auch keinen Spaß damit zu Arbeiten. Es kommt auch darauf  an wie das Gerät verarbeitet ist. Ein 500g-700g schweren Plastikbomber  nimmt man eben nicht gerne in die Hand.


Immer noch lieber wie  einen angebissenen Apfel, auf dem man dann nichts darf. Ich habe  zwangsweise (beruflich) so ein sch.... iPhone 6 hier. Ein Tablet von  denen käme mir nicht in den Privathaushalt, für die Bevormundung genügt mir mein  Arbeitgeber (der zahlt den Mist dann wenigstens auch).


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet für ~150€*

Würde dir persönlich immer noch das Onda V919 Air CH mit 4GB RAM/64GB ROM und Windows 10 empfehlen. Kannst auch die Golden Edition nehmen, die bietet Android + Windows. Zur kleineren Version mit 2GB RAM würde ich nicht raten, damit läuft Android sowie Windows auf dem Tablet nicht ideal. Das Tablet ist auf jeden Fall der Hammer. Hält mindestens 5 Stunden, dauert aber leider genauso lange es zu laden. Lautsprecher sind nicht soooo gut, reicht aber für ein Tablet. Zum Musik hören hat man ja seine Köpfhörer oder Lautsprecher.


----------



## ein_schelm (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Tablet fÃ¼r ~150â‚¬*



fotoman schrieb:


> Immer noch lieber wie  einen angebissenen Apfel, auf dem man dann nichts darf. Ich habe  zwangsweise (beruflich) so ein sch.... iPhone 6 hier. Ein Tablet von  denen käme mir nicht in den Privathaushalt, für die Bevormundung genügt mir mein  Arbeitgeber (der zahlt den Mist dann wenigstens auch).



Sorry aber das ist doch Quatsch...
Ich hab im Internet noch kein Medium gefunden dem sich das iPad verweigert hätte. Das war auf Android 4 noch ganz anders - hier wurden mir immer irgendwelche grenzen beim surfen aufgezeigt. Sogar ein Adblocker konnte ich installieren ohne mein Gerät dafür gleich zu rooten und damit die Garantie zu verlieren. 

Sag mir doch wo ein ungerootetes Android freier ist?

All das was du über dein iPhone 6 Sagen kannst, kann ich über mein Android Tablet sagen. Es war schwer, kalt, langsam, veraltet. Es lag eigentlich nur in der Ecke. Das iPad benutze ich fast jeden Tag. Und nein ich bin kein Apple-Fan! Ich hab mich für das iPad entschieden weil das Preis-Leistungsverhälnis stimmt. Die Geräte vom Samsung kosten genauso viel - nur sind die aus Plastik. Das wollt ich nicht und 16GB reichen als Couch-Surfer aus da ich sowieso alles über WLAN streame...


----------

